

Why I'm 10X As Influential As Ashton Kutcher On Twitter* - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2011/01/why-im-10x-as-influential-as-ashton.html

======
BrainScraps
Nice way to work the numbers. This emphasizes the superiority of dialog over
broadcast.

